# selling a scooter in Greece - help!



## mandyg1964 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi everyone.#I wonder if there is anybody that can help out with this for me please?
We are selling our scooter and advertised it on car.gr. We had an email from a man who wishes to buy and pay the full prιce we are asking. He is at sea and wants an agent to come and collect the bike, after having paid for it via Paypal. All ok so far but our concern is for the re-registration or more importantly, the bike being taken out of our name. The man says the agent will do all this and not to worry. Does anyone know if we can simply just sign the green registration form (adeia) get the agent to sign it as well then give that and papers relating to the car to the agent, with the bike, and we do nothing more? We just dont want to be still the owner of the bike after having sold it.\Any help please would be appreciated\Thanks


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

mandyg1964 said:


> Hi everyone.#I wonder if there is anybody that can help out with this for me please?
> We are selling our scooter and advertised it on car.gr. We had an email from a man who wishes to buy and pay the full prιce we are asking. He is at sea and wants an agent to come and collect the bike, after having paid for it via Paypal. All ok so far but our concern is for the re-registration or more importantly, the bike being taken out of our name. The man says the agent will do all this and not to worry. Does anyone know if we can simply just sign the green registration form (adeia) get the agent to sign it as well then give that and papers relating to the car to the agent, with the bike, and we do nothing more? We just dont want to be still the owner of the bike after having sold it.\Any help please would be appreciated\Thanks


Beware! This is a scam! I got the same offer when I wanted to sell my truck in California.


----------



## mandyg1964 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Thanks!*



rebartrees said:


> Beware! This is a scam!


Hi
Thank you for confirming what we were thinking!!
Sent a reply with the procedure for transferring the bike and have not heard anything back so I suppose that speaks for itself really.
Thanks for your time


----------

